# Snow blade for walk behind mower???



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking for a snow blade to mount on a walk behind mower. Brickman uses them around here and they seem to work well. The deck unbolts and the blade bolts on. Looking to buy several. Any ideas or names?


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

Check out this website. I haven't personally used any of their attachments but the dealer I buy my mowers from them says they build a quality product.

http://www.radinter.com/radtech/anglais/attachments_commercial_lawnmowers/tondeuse.htm

Good luck,

Brian


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks that looks like the one !


----------

